# Top gear line up confirmed.



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

One ginger a German and a scotsman plus some guy i`ve never heard of.

Sabine Schmitz.
Chris evans.
David coulthard and some guy called Chris harris.

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r...Qu4uCdXWJb_WyhqFzCgr0A&bvm=bv.110151844,d.ZWU


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

I have Amazon all lined up and ready **** Chris Evans .... Sabine as well :argie:


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Chris Harris is awesome.
By far a better driver than all 3 of the previous **** combined


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Expected Sabine to follow clarkson and co in all honesty!


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

I don't think even the presence of Sabine will persuade me to watch Evans, I can't abide him.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I actually like Chris Harris and always enjoyed his you tube videos, he deserves a shot at the big time.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Chris Harris is "virtually unknown"?

I'll see how it goes before deciding. Harris is good to a certain extent, but I don't think he's the best presenter. Driving and understanding cars he knows his stuff.

Sabine seems alright from before. It was fine doing the woman jokes a couple of times, but I'm not sure she'd work in a long series. The humour will wear thin quickly. I always got the impression a lot of her parts required heavy editing. 

I'd prefer them to make a clean break. No point pulling people who were made famous due to the last incarnation of TG.

I'm just struggling to see the three of them bounce off each other. Also having watched TFI Friday a few times recently, Evans isn't as sharp as he once was. He's lost his edge. 

I'll more than certainly be tuning in. Hopefully it's going to work better than it seems on paper.


----------



## dubstyle (Jun 13, 2007)

i hope Chris Harris is not doing it, i prefer his You Tube Vids where he controls the content not a team/producers. I watched all his vids from the old auto car to Chris harris on cars, Cracking Vids

A lot of people will not like him as he is very car focused and not "Entertaining a general Audience".


----------



## CHRIS-P (Aug 24, 2013)

would rather have seen suzie wolf than sabine schmitz tbh..


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Looking forward to watching this.


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

CHRIS-P said:


> would rather have seen suzie wolf than sabine schmitz tbh..


Ooh yeah


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

May the 8th is the first episode then.

The other question is if BBC will allow the same budget as previous? We are all going to compare like for like, but if they don't get the same money to spend to create some of the foreign episodes, then it won't be too fair.


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

Strange that the BBC still air the top gears and are doing the A-Z on Boxing Day (I think?)


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

matt-rudd said:


> Strange that the BBC still air the top gears and are doing the A-Z on Boxing Day (I think?)


It's still their IP so I'm guessing they're airing the lot to drum up support for the new series


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Sounds like a great line up. Well done the bbc


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Only fly in the ointment is Chris Evans

Will give it an airing when it finally comes back to our screens and see what I think then


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Harris Monkey on Top Gear?!?!  absolutely love his YouTube content, not sure how his style is going to fit. I will say one thing though, those people that didn't like like the Top Gear more entertainment, less cars thing will be over the moon!


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

Chris Harris is a legend, well deserved. I wasn't going to watch the new series but I will be now Harris has been confirmed. I wonder if he will stop or suspend his YouTube series now he is on Top Gear...


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Can't stand Evans, never have. Guy thinks he's funny but he really isn't. neither am I a lover of that miserable ******* Coulthard.

Looks like a thunderbird puppet.

I like Chris Harris and Sabine and will just have to stomach the other two and see how it goes.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

A lot of people have complained for long enough that it wasn't a car program and more entertainment. 

With that lineup it's a bit harder to see where the entertainment will come from, but they do know about cars. 

I'm going to guess the same people are going to find something else to be unhappy about though.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

We will just have to see if they blatantly waste hour upon hour twàtting about with caravans or shîtty old cars like Clarkson Hammond and May
I don't think Harris, Schmidt & Evans would be up for this.
Maybe the odd bit of entertainment, but not the full on farce that we have been used to.

They could waste a whole episode sometimes without even testing a new/performance car and I don't just mean the challenge specials

I would be interested to see what their amazon series is like, but I sure as hell aint gonna be paying for the privilege


----------



## IamDave (Feb 6, 2015)

As others have said I've seen some of Chris Harris' videos on YouTube and quite like them but not sure how I'd find him on a show like this. I'll most likely watch the first to see what it's like then go from there.

As for Amazon I'm not sure about it yet. I'd like to watch Clarkson, Hammond, May but not sure I can stomach £80 a year just to watch them


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I'll leave my reservations until the first few viewings I think.

Give 'em a chance is my motto


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I don't like Harris because he doesn't like mx5s lol. Only kidding. At least the 3 clowns liked the mx5. He did a follow up video after slating the mk3 where he drove a standard mk1 and he did warm to them a but but I think he just doesn't get what millions of others get. He's too used to driving high powered monsters to appreciate the little mx5.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

The new top Gear is going to really divide opinion - some will want it to become more actually motoring focused whilst others will want it to remain as entertainment

People should not go comparing it to the old Top Gear and judge it on what it is - will I watch it - yes, will I enjoy it - have not got a clue yet


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I used to really enjoy Top Gear all those years ago when it was totally about cars, sports cars, family cars and super cars, nothing but cars ,cars and more cars. Did I mention cars  :lol:


----------



## goat (May 8, 2015)

might give an episode a go but not keen on Chris Evans. David Coulthard is about as interesting as grey paint drying and cant see there being much chemistry between the group.


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Matt LeBlanc confirmed as a co-presenter :lol:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-35490238


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

The BBC's barrel can't have any bottom left...


----------



## Ashley1995 (Oct 25, 2015)

Interesting move by the BBC though... 

It will keep viewers, he is very popular


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

wtf! ^^

Really nice guy but what style/ direction is the show going in?


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I am one of those that said I will not, under any circumstances watch the new TopGear.

I am now one of those that will give it a watch to see what it's like. Smart move by the BBC, he's very popular.

The way he was on screen with clarkson et al, he seemed natural with the guys, so maybe this is in effort to create the same 'lads club' vibe the original trio had.

Still can't wait for their show on Amazon though.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Obviously playing up the US/worldwide with that (questionable) choice

What happened to Chris Harris?


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

I will wait and see, I cant the new team having the crazy bond the last presenters had what often made me chuckle was the silly little things Clarkson just drives into mays car willy nilly and so on, I wish the new team well but there some pretty big shoes to fill. 

I got a feeling its going to be a far more serious show and to some that might appeal more. 

Each to there own.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2016)

Hereisphilly said:


> What happened to Chris Harris?


Still there according to this Radio Times article: http://www.radiotimes.com/news/2016...r---but-it-will-still-be-the-chris-evans-show

I'm looking forward to the new format. The old show seemed to be aimed at teenage boys.


----------



## dandam (Apr 10, 2011)

I reckon it's a good move, and I will certainly give it a try.

And Clarkson, May and Hammond will still be on Amazon - so we all get double bubble to enjoy !!


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

I am looking forward to the new line up, I know there will be sceptics but I'm sure itl be a fresh and dynamic new approach


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

BareFacedGeek said:


> Still there according to this Radio Times article: http://www.radiotimes.com/news/2016...r---but-it-will-still-be-the-chris-evans-show
> 
> I'm looking forward to the new format. The old show seemed to be aimed at teenage boys.


im 46 and like the old show a lot, reminded me of how i used to be with my mates and their cars years ago :lol:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

James_R said:


> We will just have to see if they blatantly waste hour upon hour twàtting about with caravans or shîtty old cars like Clarkson Hammond and May
> I don't think Harris, Schmidt & Evans would be up for this.
> Maybe the odd bit of entertainment, but not the full on farce that we have been used to.
> 
> ...


agree 100% with this.top gear was a farce for the last series,and its been going downhill very quickly for sometime.theres only so much you can stand of hammond and may gazing with doe eyes at Clarksons every move or word.bring on the change.i noticed amazon hiked up the minimum price of items for super saver delivery just before the annoucement.so in a way we are already paying for the 3 fossils of fake tv whether you like it or not.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

so its no longer "and on that bombshell its goodnight" and more "how you doing"


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

As Jeremy would say "im watching coutryfile now"


----------



## InvaderZim (Aug 24, 2010)

justina3 said:


> so its no longer "and on that bombshell its goodnight" and more "how you doing"


So am I the only one that plays 'spot the hot girl right behind the presenters'? Generally at some point in the episode they end up right in front of one or two. Now I can see him turning and using that line.


----------



## SunnyBoi (Apr 25, 2013)

I wonder if Top Gear is going to be like Fifth Gear with so many presenters around.


----------



## dandam (Apr 10, 2011)

Eddie Jordan also like he's in, bit of a fool but knows his stuff


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

BBC News said:


> Formula 1 commentator Eddie Jordan and German racing driver Sabine Scmitz are to join the new series of Top Gear.
> 
> Motor journalist Chris Harris and TV presenter Rory Reid have also been signed to co-present the programme.
> 
> ...


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Spot on, personally I think thats a triumph and I can't wait to see the new format with so many presenters. Delighted to see that the chap on the far left came from the public auditions too, fair play to him.

Bring on May.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

JBirchy said:


> Spot on, personally I think thats a triumph and I can't wait to see the new format with so many presenters. Delighted to see that the chap on the far left came from the public auditions too, fair play to him.
> 
> Bring on May.


James?


----------



## dubstyle (Jun 13, 2007)

Chris Harris - i watch all his Youtube Vids and when he was on Fifth gear. good choice
Rory Reid - never seen him before but it seems like people like his youtube reviews.
Sabine Scmit - Good Driver and a Ring Master just not sure if the UK will warm to her.
Matt LeBlanc - I know he a car guy but is this for the US market?
Eddie Jordan - God knows why


----------

